# When does 4G actually get turned on?



## gfro9191 (Jul 25, 2011)

4G is set to be 'switched on' in my area on Thursday.

Is there anything that I should prepare myself for in the coming days? Besides from the 3G drops...

And, what time does it get turned on? Midnight? 3 AM?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

"gfro9191 said:


> 4G is set to be 'switched on' in my area on Thursday.
> 
> Is there anything that I should prepare myself for in the coming days? Besides from the 3G drops...
> 
> ...


Every area is different I think. My 4g showed up like 2 days before it was scheduled.


----------



## dvgb173 (Jun 8, 2011)

gfro9191 said:


> 4G is set to be 'switched on' in my area on Thursday.
> 
> Is there anything that I should prepare myself for in the coming days? Besides from the 3G drops...
> 
> ...


Prepare to charge your battery a LOT more often!
If you don't have one yet, this will convince you to buy an extended battery in a hurry.


----------



## gfro9191 (Jul 25, 2011)

DrPepperLives said:


> Every area is different I think. My 4g showed up like 2 days before it was scheduled.


Hmm. Still on 3G here.



dvgb173 said:


> Prepare to charge your battery a LOT more often!
> If you don't have one yet, this will convince you to buy an extended battery in a hurry.


Yeah, I've heard. Had an extended battery since a week after I got the phone. And that was the day after launch.


----------



## subsoniic (Jul 15, 2011)

it should be auto, one morning i woke up to 4G, now its 4G 99.5% of the time..happy camper here =]


----------



## loonatik78 (Jul 24, 2011)

dvgb173 said:


> Prepare to charge your battery a LOT more often!
> If you don't have one yet, this will convince you to buy an extended battery in a hurry.


Whatever. I hardly noticed. It's actually better in some areas. Not even remotely tempted to buy some massive battery.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

"loonatik78 said:


> Whatever. I hardly noticed. It's actually better in some areas. Not even remotely tempted to buy some massive battery.


Me either. I don't really understand. When I'm at work I actually...work. and when I'm on my way home I still have 80% battery left.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

4g gets turned on when you touch it in certain places :androidwink:


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

For the Springfield, MA area, we had it on a couple of months before the official switch was turned on. It seemed that right after the tornado we had in June, they flipped it on and left us. The only difference is the coverage wasn't 100% until the official date (meaning range more than anything)


----------



## gfro9191 (Jul 25, 2011)

g00s3y said:


> 4g gets turned on when you touch it in certain places :androidwink:


Nice.



Brian said:


> For the Springfield, MA area, we had it on a couple of months before the official switch was turned on. It seemed that right after the tornado we had in June, they flipped it on and left us. The only difference is the coverage wasn't 100% until the official date (meaning range more than anything)


That's so weird to hear since I have only 3G right now and 4G launches tomorrow.


----------

